# Solution to "SPRAY" problem in bose amp and FIX amp (water)



## gover (Nov 23, 2015)

hello guys i hope you can understand well this guide!

i had water spray problem in my tt in the near left corner, a common problem in our tt´s that brokes bose amps, i broked 2 amps.

so here is the solution:

1) go to bose amp place (its very easy to remove the trunk plastics, i think there is some guide in this forum)

2) take off the amp.

3) remove parts of amp to have this board in hand and take a look to this 4 pieces:










with a dental brush or a wire brush, brush that parts with alcohol isopropilic the one thats is used for computer parts and throw alcohol to all the board to clean it all.



















4) build amp again and that all, i can fix my 2 amps with no problems.

5) its supouse to be an audi amp cover to fix this problem in the tt´s but i didnt find it so i made my own solution to evoid the water spray. i installed some road kill with adhesive near the amp place.



















6) build all again, and thats all  thanks to my friend "topito audiocar" for his help.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmmmm it's an attempt. But what about the through ventilation? Air that is fed into the car through the heater/ventilation system has to escape too. That's why in the boot space there are two ventilation openings, left and right. That's where the air escapes behind the boot liner, on its way to ventilation openings that are behind the rear bumper.

From what I can see, it seems you've effectively closed one of those escape routes with the road (noise) kill stuff. Is that right? If so, you may have limited effectiveness of the heater and ventilation unit.


----------



## gover (Nov 23, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> Hmmmm it's an attempt. But what about the through ventilation? Air that is fed into the car through the heater/ventilation system has to escape too. That's why in the boot space there are two ventilation openings, left and right. That's where the air escapes behind the boot liner, on its way to ventilation openings that are behind the rear bumper.
> 
> From what I can see, it seems you've effectively closed one of those escape routes with the road (noise) kill stuff. Is that right? If so, you may have limited effectiveness of the heater and ventilation unit.


Until i get the rare oem amp cover this is the only way to stop spraying without amp condensation, two amps broken its no joke. Anyway i dont note nothing about bad ventilation efficiency for now.


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

I also had an issue with the Amp which I managed to fix just in time by cleaning and drying it out. I also covered up some of the small holes above the amp and also made a plastic cover to fit over the amp. 12 months on and ive had no issues at all.
Good little guide. Well Done


----------



## CAGED (May 27, 2016)

Excellent guide well done, one thing I noticed in that picture was the Capacitors next to them they have put glue over the top of them, the idea of the cap its kind of folded like an envelope and when there is a problem the top opens and unfolds coming issue on computer motherboards, not sure what would happen if they are restricted from doing might go pop so it might be worth gently removing the glue gently from on top of then making sure not to damage the cap below (Make sure you use a plastic tool as the caps hold voltage usually.

DAZ


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Honestly, it amazes me that Bose would put their name on such an extremely cheap amp that it would not even be built with solid capacitors... :roll: Shows you what level of quality Bose is producing! :lol:


----------



## gover (Nov 23, 2015)

WoRkZ said:


> Honestly, it amazes me that Bose would put their name on such an extremely cheap amp that it would not even be built with solid capacitors... :roll: Shows you what level of quality Bose is producing! :lol:


yeah i miss so so much my ex eclipse 3241, best amp i had ever.


----------

